# Special rat pup saught in NJ - True Shoulder Rat Opportunity



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

There is space now available for a very special little girl in our hearts and home. She will be raised as part of our family, she will have Max, a true shoulder rat as her friend and a very interactive 8 year old little girl to play with and she will be given the opportunity to live an amazing life like the one and only Fuzzy Rat. 

We only keep two rats at a time, so someone very special to us had to die to create this opening, making this a rare opportunity for the right rat. To be fair, you should know the rat that passed away was an indoor rat that died of mammary tumors at 25 months old. 

Naturally if the new candidate washes out of the program, she will be loved and cared for as an indoor rat and will still have a comfortable and loving home which is far better than the options many rats face but not as good as some folks offer their indoor rats.

Before you choose to respond... please understand that being a true shoulder rat is dangerous, even with our extensive experience at handling rats; the rewards come with substantial risks. 

WE ONLY ADOPT RATS WITH NO OTHER OPTIONS! If you have a good indoor home lined up for your rat pups, this is the wrong post to respond to unless you are absolutely certain you can convince me your rat pup needs the challenge of being a true shoulder rat.

The ideal candidate will be:

a girl 3 to 5 weeks old

Have natural colored eyes

Be light in color or have markings that don't look like a wild rat

Be brave, active, curious, outgoing, determined and friendly

Be healthy and strong

Hairless or other special care rats can not be considered

Shy, antisocial or biting rats also can't be considered.

(These criteria are important to give the right rat a fair chance of success, not a matter of personal taste. We understand that with very young rat pups, it's hard to know much about their personality and will adjust our criteria accordingly. Adopting a rat without a chance to succeed is going to take this opportunity away from another rat that might become great.)

Most likely the ideal candidate will be a rat pup that's precocious, stubborn, hard to discourage and friendly. The first one out of the cage or to crawl away from the nest type. 

If you would like, we will keep you updated on the girls progress and you will be welcome to keep in touch with her. We will be pleased to meet with you and your rat at a safe public location if you prefer and/or discuss specifics on the phone. Of course you get to meet Max and us before deciding to adopt out your rat to us.

We are located in Northern Middlesex County near Turnpike Exit 12.

We usually adopt our rats exclusively from feeder bins, but as it is possible that there are other rats with no better options, I've decided to post this ad to the community here... The first rat to fill the bill gets her shot at stardom, but we can wait for a pup to be weened.

Just so you understand...

Your rat will get to train here








and play here









and do this








and this








and be a real rat ambassador








and make lots of friends









and her final true shoulder rat test will look like this









This is a great life for the right rat. If you are in NJ, and have no forever home for your rats and think you have the next Fuzzy Rat in your litter that needs this kind of a home and will thrive leading an adventurous life, please PM me with contact information ASAP.

Thanks for reading... and I hope all of your rats find the perfect forever home...


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear about Amelia  

Theres a hoarding situation going on in NE PA, lots of rats of all ages, and lots of the females are pregnant. But, you might have to work with Philly Rat Rescue and considering I took one look at their application and closed the browser, they might not be your best option. (Basically they require every little detail of your intimate life.) I know of a Philly feeder breeder but you could just as easily go to any feeder bin. And Philly might be too far anyway.

You could always check SPCAs/Human Societys, Petfinder, and Craigslist. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the condolences PaigeRose, Amelia will be terribly missed. 

While the PA rescue most likely has a perfect rat for us, I've read applications and I know what they are looking for and most likely we're not it. I'm straight forward, I'm offering a very rare opportunity to a very special rat, preferably one that has no other options. 

Amelia was a sweet and beautiful indoor rat that fell on hard times and was best served by us adopting her, but I could easily imagine a better life for her otherwise.

Fuzzy Rat thrived on challenge and affection and lived her best possible life with us. And Max is an odd duck, a rare combination of raw talent and multiple personality disorder that fits into our lifestyle like a square peg in a square hole. And likely no one other than us would put up with her mood swings and quirky diva personality. She's in the right home too.

Odds are we'll wind up with another feeder bin baby, but with rat bite fever making the rounds from commercial breeders and with forum members possibly having accidental litters to find forever homes for, I thought I might as well post the opening in our home here first.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm happy to announce the position has been filled... Cloud, our new little girl did her first meet and greet as we carried her out to the pet shop we met the breeder at... She's smart, friendly and we're full of hope for her future. Only time will tell who she grows up to be...


----------

